

Yet Another Distraction-Free Writing Webapp? Nope! - LaiZZZ
https://typwrittr.com/

======
detaro
If it's not that, then what is it? ;)

~~~
LaiZZZ
Something entirely new ;) at least the concept

------
Duck_Jones
Looks very interesting from screenshots

